# Facia and Soffit



## Bull40 (Jul 1, 2008)

I want to put up vinyl facia and soffit. After extenuous research I'm now thoroughly confused. I already have drip edge up and some sites have said I need, for lack of a better name, facia channel that the facia snaps into under the drip edge. My questions are, If I can't use this channel does the vinyl facia cover just slide under the drip edge? Also if you install new gutter does the holes in the vinyl facia have to be ovaled for expansion purposes? Could I use liquid nails or will that defeat expansion and make it buckle? Any other install info you can give me will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 2, 2008)

Updating in vinyl and metal is an easy job. Try http://www.vinylsiding.org/publications/0804_VSI_2007Manual.pdf
for an install that best describes your situation. It takes a minute to load but right the info is there.
Be safe.


----------

